# Rat or Chi?



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Everyone at my work place says she looks like a rat in this pic..grrrrr.. You opinion please


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

She is not a rat.... :evil: 

Shes absolutely gorgeous, so dont listen to them

if they carry on calling her that, then tell them you'll set your 'rat' on them


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwww he doesent look like a rat

 lolzz


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I think she looks lovely on that picture, beautiful eyes. I have pet rats and I can say 100% that she looks *nothing* like a rat on that photo.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Not at all, she is beautiful.
Anyway I think rats are nice


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I think that's a great photo! Definitely not rat-looking


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't stand that whole rat thing geez :evil: your chi is adorable you should kick anyone who says she looks like a rat.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Definately chi and if anyone called mine a rat they wouldnt have any teeth left in - LMAO :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, she looks like the sweetest, most beautiful little chi girl in the whole world! There is nothing ratlike about that face. I melt just looking at her gorgeous eyes. Your co-workers are as weird as mine. :lol:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww i only see a pretty chi not a rat...why do people always say that? i have heard many people say chis look like rats its so mean , they r the cutest dogs in the whole world


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I love that foto!, Keeks gets called "rat dog" as a nickname, but i love rats, so I dont mind it. 
mia
x


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

NO WAY is she a rat! - wayyyyyyy to precious!! gorgeous dog!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

She doesn't look like a rat at all.....they're just jealous! She's adorable!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're crazy!!


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

she is def not a rat! people at your work are just jelous !
I hate the way people always call chi's rats. :evil: 
and anyway i used to have rats! so whats wrong with rats !  
XxXxX


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

She does not look like a rat!! She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Absolutely nothing rat like about that sweet little angel! :x How mean and how rude to call her a rat! How would they like it if you said their children looked like monkies?! Mind you they probably do look like monkeys because their parents are neanderthals without manners.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Your chi is adorable! Sorry but i can understand what people say about chis looking like rats as sometimes chi pups don't look like dogs at all, especially when they are so little (don't bite my head off please)...Not yours though! :lol:

I wouldn't be offended by it though...they are all jealous...well who wouldn't be with a chi that cute! 

:wave:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is a very very pretty little girl. 
Jennie cocoasmama and 16 day old lil hershy nut


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

if she's a rat then thats the most gorgeous rat i've ever seen. and i'm a moose :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

No way !!! She is beautiful...she reminds me of my Bella...same cute little pink nose.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

No wat a cute chihuahua!!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i think you should bring in a rat and put it in everyone's face and say, DOES MY DOG LOOK LIKE THIS RAT? haha, that will get them to shut their mouths.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Blieve you me all I see is Chi, rats are WAY cuter...joking!!!
Shes completely gorgeous and in no way does she look rodent like.
Tell your coworkers that their kids look like chipmunks or something, that should keep them quiet lol :twisted:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Of course shes a chi! She looks adorable. I just want to give her a big kiss and i dont kiss rats!!!!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

ROFL I agree with you all My baby is gorgeous.. It just irritates me everywhere you go people are like you have a rat... Uhh no I hvae a chihuahua and im going to sic her on you.. *grins*


----------



## SweetPeaMocha (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, she looks like a beautiful little doggie. People call Sweet Pea a rat, shoot I call her my rat dog, but then again I think rats are also adorable.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She doesn't look like a rat... rats are _way_ cuter! Just kidding! Your baby is gorgeous and doesn't look like a rat at all! I hate how people refer to chis as rats, but they don't know any better. The people who say these things think that you need to have a rottweiler or a pittbull to be a real person.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

She doesn't look anything like a rat. I don't think any Chihuahua does. 

My husband calls Emmi "Rat-dog" and I hate it.  I get really mad at him for it. It hurts my feelings hearing her being called that. 

Your baby is _beautiful_!!!!!!!!!


----------

